# Virtwire aka NanoVZ is closing business



## wlanboy (Sep 17, 2016)

> As you may have already heard, VirtWire Global is shutting down, this was caused by many reasons, including those of our providers. Something which we choose not to go into for the sake of good sportsmanship, as well as an ongoing personal/family issue.We have had lengthy discussions with multiple providers to take over our nodes in various locations to build on what we have already created, but so far this has not come to fruit as we had hoped. One provider we have contacted is David from GestionDBI (AKA DeepNetSolutions) who has setup some servers in locations to cater for customers from VirtWire Global, Unfortunately due to the nature of the business where most of the plans we offer are purchased as Annual billing cycles, this has caused the issues for providers to jump on board to snap up our nodes.



Part of their email today.


Canceled all my vps some months ago, so no harm.


----------



## RaidLogic.NET (Sep 17, 2016)

evoBurst aka  VirtWire  has three brands: NanoVZ ,MegaVZ and BudgetVZ


----------



## D. Strout (Sep 17, 2016)

I hadn't heard that, which is weird seeing how I have three active services with them. Doesn't surprise me, though, I was in their client area just yesterday and noticed they don't have any plans listed for ordering. Also doesn't surprise me because they did plans like 512MB for $5 per year.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 18, 2016)

And another email:



> Dear Virtwire NAT customers,
> 
> 
> You will find below, some important information regarding the recent VirtWire closure announcement.
> ...


----------



## RaidLogic.NET (Sep 18, 2016)

that's a very short notice for their customers


----------

